# 3D question



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there. I currently have a denon 2809. My blu ray player is a oppo bdp 93. I am interested in buying a samsung 3D tv. Will I able to watch 3D and also get sound of my receiver? My oppo has two hdmi outputs will this sort out my problem.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes. If the Denon doesn't pass the 3D signal (which I doubt it will since it's HDMI 1.3a) you can always use the one HDMI from the Oppo directly to the TV while using the other HDMI to the receiver for audio.


----------



## Saddles786 (Jul 25, 2011)

mechman said:


> Yes. If the Denon doesn't pass the 3D signal (which I doubt it will since it's HDMI 1.3a) you can always use the one HDMI from the Oppo directly to the TV while using the other HDMI to the receiver for audio.


Thanks much appreciated


----------



## wildcard (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks... I had the very same problem!


----------

